# Assyrian Hymns



## Oliness

Since the persecution of Christians under ISIS started I've taken an interest in the sacred music of the Assyrians. These are the indigenous population of the Nineveh region of Iraq, who trace their Christian heritage back to the Apostle Thomas and some of the Seventy Disciples. They speak a related dialect to that of Jesus, Assyrian Neo-Aramaic. Their beautiful music deserves to be more well known. Check out the below hymn, sung by an Assyrian singer Linda George.


----------



## david johnson

I had not heard this one.


----------



## Pugg

Me neither, don't understand the whole thread, is O.P making a statement?


----------



## Oliness

Pugg said:


> Me neither, don't understand the whole thread, is O.P making a statement?


Just introducing people to this music as it's not widely known.


----------



## Pugg

Oliness said:


> Just introducing people to this music as it's not widely known.


Your first line suggests otherwise .


----------

